# Dart frog tank heating options



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

Just moving some tanks about and i got thinking on heating options available. I'm a fan of heat mats for most of my tanks but what are most peoples preference on heating your phibs?, be it dartfrogs, fire bellies, horned frogs etc etc


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have no heating in any of my vivs.
They are all at room temps all year round.

Mike


----------



## chezequerz (Mar 30, 2008)

I have an emergency heating plan. one of the 90cm long heat mats and a thermostat set to 72 degrees. The temperature in my room during winter can drop to 60 degrees so it's nice to be sure that even if i'm freezing the frogs shouldn't be...actually this is my first winter with my snakes in my bedroom so perhaps their tanks will bump the temperature up.


----------



## aberreef (Aug 10, 2010)

I've got an oil filled radiator on a thermostat. The room the frogs are in is quite small so I figured it was the easiest option for 11 vivs:2thumb:


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

i use heat mats with thermostats for my darts - my room is super cold though!


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

thanks guys just getting other peoples views.


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

I use heat matts (cold room you see) Although have heard of the "heat the room not the tanks" Method.

Not wanting to hijack this thread, but does anyone use heat cables to heat the areas around vivs?

Just be interesting to find what options people use


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

I also use the oil filled radiator and room thermostat to heat my frog room, though mine is in an outhouse.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

another oil filled rad here simply the easiest solution for a cold room and many vivs

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Question about the oil filled, I've got one and they are cheap to pick up. Question is, what notch on the dial do you have it at? Room my frogs in does have radiator but thermo is downstairs hallway, currently set to kick in when hitting 18c


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I have heatmats under roughly one third of the floor are for most of my tropical frogs, I do not heat my FBTs at all- they don't need it. After discussion with Mantellaman, I don't heat the Madagascan burrowing frogs either.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> Question about the oil filled, I've got one and they are cheap to pick up. Question is, what notch on the dial do you have it at? Room my frogs in does have radiator but thermo is downstairs hallway, currently set to kick in when hitting 18c


Joe this is tricky,as all our houses/ set ups differ so much in their insulation.I would try it and monitor the hell out of it,you might not need it, you might only need it in the coldest months. I would switch on and see where the thermostat kicks in,then back down abit and monitor what the temp drops to at night. If you monitor night time temps your daytime would always be higher because of the lights. wish I could give you a more solid answer kiddo,but so many variables to contend with!!

Stu


----------

